# Academies and Universities of Music



## star9005 (Dec 7, 2010)

Hello!

I would be more than delighted to swap some ideas, experiences about various universities of classical music.

So I can provide some info about Liszt Academy in Budapest, Hungary.

And I am interested in some East American universities (the musical part of them of course) as Yale, Brown etc.

I'm curious if we could gather some valuable info here or not.


----------



## Falstaft (Mar 27, 2010)

I was an undergrad at Brown and can speak to the quality of their program there. Fairly small but tight knit with excellent professors in all areas. Small graduate program that excels in ethnomusicology and electronic composition, IIRC. Yale is a little strange in that the academic and performance/composition schools are seperate, the former in the Department of Music, the latter in the School of Music. Yalies often bemoan the lack of interaction between the two. I can only speak for their Music Dept, but as far as theory goes (my field), it has extraordinary faculty and grad students. I myself am at Harvard's music dept, which is also excellent though somewhat more modest in terms of theory presence.


----------



## star9005 (Dec 7, 2010)

Thanks for the reply, I forgot to mention that I am a pianist, I wonder if you know something about the method how piano is taught at Brown?


----------

